# "Soon" jazz trio



## Rob

shameless self promotion... my trio album is on YT at an acceptable audio quality, besides being on major digital platforms


----------



## lux

So nice Roberto! Also love the sound. May I ask where it has been recorded?


----------



## Rob

[SIZE=3,5]


lux said:


> So nice Roberto! Also love the sound. May I ask where it has been recorded?


thanks a lot Luca, we recorded it live, in concert seating position, at the auditorium "Cavalli", 25 X 12m. Yamaha 9' CF III Grand, mobile studio, nice set of mikes, no headphones... best option for jazz I believe[/SIZE]


----------



## lux

lovely, thanks Roberto


----------



## Ifness

Listened to a few of the tracks. Excellent playing all round. Great work!


----------



## Rob

Ifness said:


> Listened to a few of the tracks. Excellent playing all round. Great work!


Thanks Ifness!


----------



## Ashermusic

I will be buying this.


----------



## Rob

Ashermusic said:


> I will be buying this.


That's very nice of you Jay... thank you


----------



## Ashermusic

Rob said:


> That's very nice of you Jay... thank you



Nonsense I will do so because it is good music.


----------



## CGR

Just listening to 'Eight Tears Ago' now as I check emails etc. Outstanding composition, playing and recording quality Rob. Congratulations on the album. Will it be available to purchase in an uncompressed format?


----------



## Ashermusic

CGR said:


> Just listening to 'Eight Tears Ago' now as I check emails etc. Outstanding composition, playing and recording quality Rob. Congratulations on the album. Will it be available to purchase in an uncompressed format?




Yes, I am only seeing mp3s.


----------



## Rob

CGR said:


> Just listening to 'Eight Tears Ago' now as I check emails etc. Outstanding composition, playing and recording quality Rob. Congratulations on the album. Will it be available to purchase in an uncompressed format?


Thanks a lot CGR, I think there must be ways to download flac, or even wav or aiff, I have to gather some info... and report back


----------



## Rob

Caligola records, the label that released the cd, is offering wav download in their online shop here:
https://www.caligola.it/shop/#!/SOO...g-out-of-nothing»/p/25091679/category=6723005


----------



## Ashermusic

Purchased from Caligola.


----------



## Rob

Ashermusic said:


> Purchased from Caligola.


Thank you Jay! If you find the time, I'd like to have your (private) opinion on the music...


----------



## Ashermusic

Rob said:


> Thank you Jay! If you find the time, I'd like to have your (private) opinion on the music...



Will do, as soon as I finish this project and have time to give it an undivided attention listening.


----------



## Olmo

Ada te dal nulla...


----------



## devonmyles

Lovely stuff, and very well played.


----------



## Rob

devonmyles said:


> Lovely stuff, and very well played.


Thank you very much Devon


----------



## Leon Willett

great playing man! Listening to Dawk's Blues at the moment. Excellent!


----------



## Rob

thanks Leon!


----------

